# Ringing that has plagued me since pre mainline CM7



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been using jt's builds since early to mid june and will never go back to touchwiz. I have an issue and was wondering if anyone else runs into this. Every so often when I get a call in there will be a loud ringing over their voice. It is definitely my phone because it happens with anyone, not just a specific person. it sounds exactly like this but it is super loud.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep had it.


----------



## sdx939 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen to be a number of times as well. I'm assuming its a kernel related issue.


----------



## Groundhound (Aug 1, 2011)

Me too once in a while - have to call them back.


----------



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a known issue.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet. Glad I'm not the only one. I can live with it, I just call them back.

Did not know that it was a known issue. Is there like a spreadsheet that has them all listed? Perhaps one can be made. If no one else is up to it I would be glad to help.


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Have same issue every so often where my regular ringtone will play with a standard ring under it then i answer and it continues but only on my end. Even has happened with phone set to vibrate only. Not annoying enough to ruin an amazing rom (Jt's genius vgb) but agrivating nonetheless


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys this is "phantom ring" and has been in every build of aosp since froyo (possibly eclair). This is nothing new.


----------



## solido888 (Jul 31, 2011)

akellar said:


> Guys this is "phantom ring" and has been in every build of aosp since froyo (possibly eclair). This is nothing new.


No, this is not "phantom ring." Phantom ring was fixed by JT in a 2.3.4 CM7 build. This is a separate, known issue.


----------



## TheHobbyist (Aug 2, 2011)

I concur. This is phantom ring, the same as it was since I was on cm6, its just less often now since he worked on it.


----------



## richaoj (Jul 26, 2011)

Turn off vibrate, that made it much better for me.


----------

